# Can you



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Steam pasta?

We don't have a pan to put it in and we don't really have the room to keep one if we buy one

So yeah just wondering if you could steam it? The fresh filled pasta that is?


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

you must have a pot? they don't take up a lot of room, 
I've seen pasta being steamed on tv cookery show before, so it could work, but it wasn't filled, if it's fresh filled pasta boil a kettle of water and stick it in the microwave in boiled water for a few mins.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Steam pasta?
> 
> We don't have a pan to put it in and we don't really have the room to keep one if we buy one
> 
> So yeah just wondering if you could steam it? The fresh filled pasta that is?


Can't see why not - you can steam rice, dried pasta etc - cant see why you cant steam fresh filled pasta.

I wrap fish or chicken breasts in foil in and stick them in the steamer, so whatever the filling is will definitely cook.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

The question, Tink, is not can you, but should you?

I lived with Italians. It would be a crime against food. You put pasta in boiling water. You can get a little saucepan for next to nothing. No, no, no!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

myshkin said:


> The question, Tink, is not can you, but should you?
> 
> I lived with Italians. It would be a crime against food. You put pasta in boiling water. You can get a little saucepan for next to nothing. No, no, no!


And remember not to throw the water away!!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh hell, not a twenty page thread on the joys of cooking pasta.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Oh hell, not a twenty page thread on the joys of cooking pasta.


:lol: why not? something to get the brain going :biggrin5:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

myshkin said:


> I lived with Italians. It would be a crime against food. You put pasta in boiling water.


Wouldn't it have to be boiled to get it al dente? It seems the texture would be off even if it was cooked through.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Must check my copy of the English translation of The Silver Spoon for the definitive instructions on how to cook pasta, I'm sure they'll have lots to say so we can keep this thread rumbling on.....no, hang on, from memory: boil water, chuck pasta in (no oil, silly, it just sits on the top anyway), stir once as it comes back to the boil, don't cook it till it's soggy. 
That's it, the ultimate convenience food


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

jon bda said:


> And remember not to throw the water away!!!


Why not throw the water away


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Firedog said:


> Oh hell, not a twenty page thread on the joys of cooking pasta.


^^ exactly what I thought! :lol:

OP why don't you have a pan? How do you make meals?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CavalierOwner said:


> ^^ exactly what I thought! :lol:
> 
> OP why don't you have a pan? How do you make meals?


It got wrecked

Meals like what?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> ^^ exactly what I thought! :lol:
> 
> OP why don't you have a pan? How do you make meals?


Don't worry, I'm only jealous cos I can't get a thread past two pages.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It got wrecked
> 
> Meals like what?


Anything, I use a pan almost every time I cook.



Firedog said:


> Don't worry, I'm only jealous cos I can't get a thread past two pages.


N'aaaww me too :lol: I'm a boring sod with boring threads.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CavalierOwner said:


> Anything, I use a pan almost every time I cook.
> 
> .


Well we dont


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Donut76 said:


> Why not throw the water away


Because! that's why, lol 

Any_ real cook_ would use some of it in whatever sauce they were making to serve with the pasta. Any thing left is good for plants once it's cooled.

You need to have a pot to piss in to be a_ real cook_ tho. :biggrin:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

always add a few tblsp of the cooking water back in ,it helps to stop the pasta drying out and sticking in a big clumpy mess, i did this tonight hey TT i had no idea it was good for plants?

tinktinktinkerbell you can get a pan that has a steamer pan on top, they dont take up much room as they stack for easy storage, is it because you dont have a cooker at the moment? maybe just an electric steamer?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> always add a few tblsp of the cooking water back in ,it helps to stop the pasta drying out and sticking in a big clumpy mess, i did this tonight hey TT i had no idea it was good for plants?
> 
> tinktinktinkerbell you can get a pan that has a steamer pan on top, they dont take up much room as they stack for easy storage, is it because you dont have a cooker at the moment? maybe just an electric steamer?


We already have an electric steamer


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry thats what i meant, is it because you only have an electric steamer and not a cooker because if you could use a cooker you could steam and boil at the same time using the same amount of space as they would be sitting on top of each other saves electric/gas as well


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

We have a cooker and a steamer, the steamer is on the bench

We had one of those ones that go on the job but the OH wrecked it, it was Carl anyway so we don't want another one of those


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i think it would be ok to steam fresh pasta in the steamer but not dried as it would take ages but those pasta parcels would be ok just be careful they dont break open,....messy


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It got wrecked
> 
> Meals like what?


Random as f%ck. 
On so many levels.

One saucepan?
Wrecked? 
Meals... you know... meals?? Like most things that get added to/involve cooking a meal would probably involve the need for a couple of saucepans - sometimes a milk saucepan, sometimes a huuuuge saucepan?? Pasta, soups, vegetables, sauces, puddings, poaching etc etc etc etc etc


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

fierceabby said:


> Random as f%ck.
> On so many levels.
> 
> One saucepan?
> ...


Haha, I didn't want to ask....felt pretty sure the explanation would leave me just as bewildered!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

How is it possible not to have room for a saucepan?


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We don't have a pan to put it in and we don't really have the room to keep one if we buy one


wow your house must be tiny if you dont have room for a single pan. Do you live in a shoebox?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We have a cooker and a steamer, the steamer is on the bench
> 
> We had one of those ones that go on the job but the OH wrecked it, it was Carl anyway so we don't want another one of those


I may be dense but I don't understand any of that  Buy a new saucepan and call it Sue instead of Carl lol

Everyone has to have a saucepan - how do you boil an egg ?


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

DoodlesRule said:


> I may be dense but I don't understand any of that  Buy a new saucepan and call it Sue instead of Carl lol
> 
> Everyone has to have a saucepan -* how do you boil an egg ?*


Microwave like my EX-OH did 

He was cleaning the mess up for hours after :laugh:

(notice the EX in capitals :lol: )


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> ^^ exactly what I thought! :lol:
> 
> OP why don't you have a pan? How do you make meals?


Takeaways..takeaways..takeaways if my memory serves me correct


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Lmfaoooooo is all. atm.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a whole double cupboard with saucepans of varying sizes...frying pans...etc. It would take a week to name that lot lmfao.

Honestly I dont know how you manage without a saucepan. You can easily store one away by stacking other utensils in it.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> Lmfaoooooo is all. atm.


Laughing , i am p155ing myself at it ...................

Now ........

Where's that pot


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

fierceabby said:


> Random as f%ck.
> On so many levels.
> 
> One saucepan?
> ...


We steam veg, or cook things in the oven



DoodlesRule said:


> I may be dense but I don't understand any of that  Buy a new saucepan and call it Sue instead of Carl lol
> 
> Everyone has to have a saucepan - how do you boil an egg ?


We don't have boiled eggs



we love bsh's said:


> Takeaways..takeaways..takeaways if my memory serves me correct


No


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

How do you not have the space for a saucepan ? that's the basic essentials of a kitchen. You can get a saucepan for like 3 quid from Tesco. You can't steam pasta by the way, so I'd invest in a saucepan.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Boil them in the kettle  and zap your sauce in the Microwave


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I just don't get how a household can function with out one single pot.  

I have probably 5 frying pans alone in various sizes. They nest into each other and take up very little space. I have saucepans of every size from small to humongous, they hang from a rack above the stove and also take up no space since that is unused space anyway.

How can you cook without one dang pot in the house? Sorry Tink, but you really don't have a pot to pee in.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

chichi said:


> I have a whole double cupboard with saucepans of varying sizes...frying pans...etc. It would take a week to name that lot lmfao.


Aaawwww, how sad. Nameless saucepans 

:lol:



tincan said:


> Laughing , i am p155ing myself at it ...................
> 
> Now ........
> 
> Where's that pot


Hope you found the pot in time 

.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Meezey said:


> Boil them in the kettle  and zap your sauce in the Microwave


We don't have a kettle *waits fit round two*

We have one of those machines that only heats the water you use


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

It doesn't surprise me that the OP has no pots. After all by her own admission she doesn't cook, doesn't want her OH to do much but microwave food and eats take aways for alot of meals. 

Although if I'm honest I always thought pots and pans were a normal thing to find in most normal houses.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Come on Tink put me out of this suspense - how did he wreck the saucepan and why was it called Carl  

And does your steamer have a name lol


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> eats take aways for alot of meals.
> 
> .


Once a week is hardly "a lot of meals" 

And the only thing we microwave is rice


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Come on Tink put me out of this suspense - how did he wreck the saucepan and why was it called Carl
> 
> And does your steamer have a name lol


It burnt dry when he was doing steamed veg


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It burnt dry when he was doing steamed veg


Oh. How do you use your steamer without a saucepan I thought the steamy bit sat in a saucepan?

Please tell me what did the Carl bit mean


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Oh. How do you use your steamer without a saucepan I thought the steamy bit sat in a saucepan?
> 
> Please tell me what did the Carl bit mean


We have an electric steamer


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We have an electric steamer


called Frank?


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We don't have boiled eggs


Well of course you dont have boiled eggs. You have no pots. :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Spirited said:


> Well of course you dont have boiled eggs. You have no pots. :lol:


Also eggs give me a bad stomach


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Once a week is hardly "a lot of meals"
> 
> And the only thing we microwave is rice


I personally think once a week is a lot! We have it as a treat, once every six months!

To eat healthily you have to cook, prepackaged meals are the crap left over bits that they mash together with added sugar and salt to make them more appealing.

I have a tefal pan which is amazing, bit more expensive, but worth it. Instead of buying take away one week, get a pan and cook some food! Takeaway doesn't come cheap. I was shocked that dominoes pizza was like 20 quid for a meal for a couple of people! That's more expensive than a pub meal!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

DoodlesRule said:


> Come on Tink put me out of this suspense - how did he wreck the saucepan and why was it called Carl
> 
> And does your steamer have a name lol


Are you serious....everyone knows that every home has a saucepan called Carl....a home is not a home without a trusty Carl saucepan *shaking my head* (sorry couldnt help myself)


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Come on Tink put me out of this suspense - how did he wreck the saucepan ...


I'm guessing it got wrecked when it hit his head after he asked to take _her_ Kindle to his parents...

See: http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/316830-rude.html

Just kidding!


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We don't have a kettle *waits fit round two*
> 
> We have one of those machines that only heats the water you use





tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Once a week is hardly "a lot of meals"
> 
> And the only thing we microwave is rice


It's no wonder you started a thread about needing to go on a diet - you can't possibly eat correctly if you can't cook correctly. :sosp:

'got 99 problems but a pot ain't one' lol


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

You can buy pasta and sauce that you can cook in a microwave from Asda.

That is the sauce from Asda not the microwave, not suggesting there is anything wrong with microwaves from Asda.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We have an electric steamer


He's called Stanley - Stanley the steamer.

Seriously there is room for a pot. My 2 room guest cabins have room for the basics, and these are for people on vacation who don't do a lot of cooking....

Take cup hooks and hang them from a wall, but FGS, do yourself and us a favour and buy yourself a dang pot or two.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> Aaawwww, how sad. Nameless saucepans
> 
> :lol:
> 
> .


Oh now I feel bad .....okay here goes.....

Sally Saucepan....Freddie Frying Pan....Katie Casserole Dish....Perry Pyrex.....omg I will be at this til midnight:sneaky2:


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

chichi said:


> Oh now I feel bad .....okay here goes.....
> 
> Sally Saucepan....Freddie Frying Pan....Katie Casserole Dish....Perry Pyrex.....omg I will be at this til midnight:sneaky2:


I'll help -

Maude? For a Milk Saucepan...
Sarah - the skillet?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Tempest the teakettle, Dolly the Dutch oven, Omar the omelet pan....


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

This thread is just bizarre, my poor little brain cannot cope at the possibility of not having one single saucepan in the kitchen :crazy: I have at least 6 saucepans, 2 stock pots, 3 woks and 5 frying pans of varying sizes, and lets not start on baking trays/grill pans/roasting tins, but how how can you have a functioning kitchen with no saucepan. 

As to the actual question posed no I wouldn't steam pasta, I don't know why not but it just seems wrong in my head.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

SammyJo said:


> called Frank?


Don't be silly - Sam the Steamer !!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Pasta is just wrong full stop.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Also eggs give me a bad stomach


Be careful then because lots of pasta is made with egg



chichi said:


> Oh now I feel bad .....okay here goes.....
> 
> Sally Saucepan....Freddie Frying Pan....Katie Casserole Dish....Perry Pyrex.....omg I will be at this til midnight:sneaky2:


You forgot Wendy the Wok


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

fierceabby said:


> I'll help -
> 
> Maude? For a Milk Saucepan...
> Sarah - the skillet?





Toby Tyler said:


> Tempest the teakettle, Dolly the Dutch oven, Omar the omelet pan....





DoodlesRule said:


> Don't be silly - Sam the Steamer !!





DoodlesRule said:


> Be careful then because lots of pasta is made with egg
> 
> You forgot Wendy the Wok


Thanks Guys......

Sidney Stew Pot...Milly Muffin Tray.....

I am loving this thread....have p'eed myself laughing a few times...must get out more lol


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> I personally think once a week is a lot! We have it as a treat, once every six months!
> 
> To eat healthily you have to cook, prepackaged meals are the crap left over bits that they mash together with added sugar and salt to make them more appealing.
> 
> I have a tefal pan which is amazing, bit more expensive, but worth it. Instead of buying take away one week, get a pan and cook some food! Takeaway doesn't come cheap. I was shocked that dominoes pizza was like 20 quid for a meal for a couple of people! That's more expensive than a pub meal!


I don't think it's a lot

Everyday = a lot

Once a week is not a lot

We have a lot of steamed veg/fish, tuna etc now


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh I forgot to add a griddle pan too. Does just steamed food not get very dull very quickly.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

7 pages about lack of a sauce pan :laugh: 

I must try and make one of these threads sometime :lol:


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Can't you keep a pan (or two) inside the oven...hang them on a wall?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

DoodlesRule said:


> Oh. How do you use your steamer without a saucepan I thought the steamy bit sat in a saucepan?
> 
> Please tell me what did the Carl bit mean


I thought it was an electric steamer with a couple of compartments.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

You could even hang them off the ceiling , with a pot rack  

Bizzare , Bizzare .......... First time in my life that i have ever heard of someone not owing a pan 

Loving this thread


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> He's called Stanley - Stanley the steamer.
> 
> Seriously there is room for a pot. My 2 room guest cabins have room for the basics, and these are for people on vacation who don't do a lot of cooking....
> 
> Take cup hooks and hang them from a wall, but FGS, do yourself and us a favour and buy yourself a dang pot or two.


A 'dang. pot Toby?...not a dung pot I hope.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MontyMaude said:


> Oh I forgot to add a griddle pan too. Does just steamed food not get very dull very quickly.


Not really no


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't think it's a lot
> 
> Everyday = a lot
> 
> ...


Have to agree ... we have takeaway on Saturday nights ... rest of the week though meals cooked from scratch. Saturdays are my day off kitchen duties ...love Saturdays I do


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Must admit I've never come across anyone who has no space for a pan in their home. My in laws keep their pans in their garage on a storage hanger, everyone else I know either hangs them on the wall or keeps them in a kitchen unit.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

chichi said:


> Have to agree ... we have takeaway on Saturday nights ... rest of the week though meals cooked from scratch. Saturdays are my day off kitchen duties ...love Saturdays I do


Most people I know have one take away a week lol

That said though we are scrapping them for a while as we are sick of them


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> Must admit I've never come across anyone who has no space for a pan in their home. My in laws keep their pans in their garage on a storage hanger, everyone else I know either hangs them on the wall or keeps them in a kitchen unit.


I only have 3 low cupboards and 5 high cupboards so have precious little space but I am lucky in that I have a larder so my pots live in there, but still cannot comprehend no saucepan.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Oh I forgot to add a griddle pan too.


Glenda the griddle pan, Willy the waffle iron, Steven the stockpot, Calista the cookie sheet...

All's I need now is some fresh dung to put in the dang Doris the dung pan.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Most people I know have one take away a week lol
> 
> That said though we are scrapping them for a while as we are sick of them


Yeah we did that for about a month. Now alternate between Indian food..Chinese food and Pizza Hut.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> I only have 3 low cupboards and 5 high cupboards so have precious little space but I am lucky in that I have a larder so my pots live in there, but still cannot comprehend no saucepan.


I have 4 cupboards and 6 drawers in my kitchen, not really much space for anything but we make do and manage to store our pans.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

All our cupboards are full

Ideally we could do with getting rid of some stuff, all we need is a bowl, spoon, knife, fork, cup, glass each


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We don't have a kettle *waits fit round two*
> 
> We have one of those machines that only heats the water you use


Ahh right okay, I won't be having a fit, nowt to do with me if you don't have a pan or a kettle, I don't have to share a house with you, so really none of my business what you do or don't have in your house. Couldn't give a fiddlers your life is your life you old enough to live it how you see fit, and I ain't your Mum.. :001_unsure:


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

8 Pages of posts and over 600 views all about steaming pasta and saucepans...

Tink whats your secret?


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

you could get a pan instead of a takeaway one week
did you just decide to not use pans one day?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

porps said:


> you could get a pan instead of a takeaway one week
> did you just decide to not use pans one day?


When my boyfriend wrecked the pan/steamer we did have we just didn't replace it


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Well Tink, whatever we all think about your house being a pan free zone I take my hat off to you. I have found your thread entertaining and it has made me laugh and it's more interesting that royal sproglets 

And you deserve credit for trying to eat healthier with your steamed food. Whilst its so hot salads are good and you don't need any pans/cooking. For winter you could try a slow cooker perhaps. Hark at me gone all sensible on you


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

shetlandlover said:


> I have 4 cupboards and 6 drawers in my kitchen, not really much space for anything but we make do and manage to store our pans.


I only have 2 cupboards and 2 small drawers. Thankfully my stove has deep drawers and my cast iron skillets are kept in there. Otherwise here is how I make do in my dinky cabin kitchen. Just think, all these nameless pots and pans for someone who lives solo.


----------



## cainsian (Jan 1, 2013)

Don't think I've ever met anyone who has no pans  or seen a thread with photos of pans  at least on a pet forum anyway.

Have decided I have been doing it wrong all these years and should now chuck out my saucepans and invest in a steamer. My life would be so much easier although not too sure the rest of the family would be pleased  as I can't remember the last time I made a meal without a pan. Think of all the washing up I wouldn't have to do......dinners would be small as it would have to fit in a steamer so all that money saved too.

Toby Tyler can I just say you have a lovely saucepan collection, rather like the ones that I think are copper, if I wasn't giving up on saucepans I might have to look for a couple of those.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Things we have to eat

Tuna pasta bake
Chicken/fish with steamed veg and sometimes sweet potatoes
Tuna and rice
Pizza
Tuna curry
Quorn sausages/burgers in either buns or with veg
Ready meals (tuna pasta bake from tesco or lasagne from M&S
Tuna wraps


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Things we have to eat
> 
> Tuna pasta bake
> Chicken/fish with steamed veg and sometimes sweet potatoes
> ...


And? Don't you get tired eating the same thing ie tuna every few days?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> And? Don't you get tired eating the same thing ie tuna every few days?


No i Love tuna!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No i Love tuna!


Yuk........


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

My pans live under the sink I don't understand how anyone can't have pans but we make so many meals with potatoes in them it would be difficult.

If you're eating tinned tuna does that not have a few additives in it :sosp: just a pan or two and you could eat so much more.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Oh hell, not a twenty page thread on the joys of cooking pasta.


Suggestion - amend your settings to show more posts to a page and turn an 8 pager thread into a 4 pager thread.......


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that much tuna isn't good for you...

I have no cupboard space for any of my pots etc, they live on top of my cooker. A small pan for pasta/rice/potatoes takes up one ring of space, hardly the entire kitchen.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> My pans live under the sink I don't understand how anyone can't have pans but we make so many meals with potatoes in them it would be difficult.
> 
> If you're eating tinned tuna does that not have a few additives in it :sosp: just a pan or two and you could eat so much more.


Tuna + spring water

So, no


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd buy a pan/pot store it in the oven or hammer a nail in the wall....I could not be without my pots and pans...Just buy a cheap one or go to the Salvation Army Thrift Store or equivalent I'm sure they would help with one pot


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree with everyone else, a pan wouldn't take up loads of room at all. Infact you could just buy the tiny ones? You can still cook pasta in them.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cainsian said:


> Don't think I've ever met anyone who has no pans  or seen a thread with photos of pans  at least on a pet forum anyway.
> 
> Toby Tyler can I just say you have a lovely saucepan collection, rather like the ones that I think are copper, if I wasn't giving up on saucepans I might have to look for a couple of those.


I actually got most of those from a Goodwill store for practically nothing. :sneaky2: The copper is surprisingly easy to keep up with. You can tell I love to cook, these pots and pans will go wherever I shall go. 

Can see if you're living somewhere_ temporarily,_ like in a hotel or something, not owning at least something along the order of one pan. But this is your home Tink, so you don't have to have a dang pot if you don't wanna. 

Since the microwave isn't really being used, that would be the ideal storage place for a pan. I don't understand why you wouldn't want to at least boil water. Why do you have a stove if you only use the oven? You don't even really need the oven either. I say get rid of the dang stove altogether.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

You have got a pan really haven't you ...your just winding us up surely :sneaky2:

Everyone has a PAN!!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Cut to the quick folks ..................... no you can't steam pasta, it won't cook properly and will taste crap. Get a saucepan and boil some water there is nothing simpler. 

If you don't have much room, get rid of the crud you don't need or use so you can fit basics in. Fancy gadgets like electric steamers and things to replace a kettle are all well and good but you need the basics first and they are cheaper to buy and cheaper to use.

If you can spend money on kindles and Iphones or whatever you can afford/use a bleeding saucepan.

If you ate better you might find you were happier - you make me really cross because you won't help yourself. If you were cooking a proper meal it would occupy your mind and time instead of focusing on some stupid picture of a muscley woman and some perceived slight.

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

So let me see if I have got this right...

The OP has enough space for 20 million mice along all their various housings and accoutrements but can't squeeze in a solitary saucepan??????? 


ut:


.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Loving this thread! Been doing real belly laughs whilst reading! Maybe op invest in a pan. Then could use to cook some tasty and healthy meals. Could also usd as a template to cut her hair with!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Look a bargain and they all stack inside each other so it's like only having one pan

12.99 

IKEA KAVALKAD NON STICK SAUCEPAN PAN SET OF 3 - TEFLON - 1L / 1.5L & 2L | eBay


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow...Just WOW!!!

No Kettle,No Pans....I'm speechless.

How about you buy a couple of cheap pans and store them in your oven when your tuna pasta bakes aren't cooking.Honestly your taste buds will thank you for cooking with "new and different" foods....I couldn't eat the same things day in day out.

You could boil some spuds and poach some fish (other than Tuna) and make a yummy fishy pie....the list is endless what you can do in a pan or two


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> You have got a pan really haven't you ...your just winding us up surely :sneaky2:
> 
> Everyone has a PAN!!


PAN

PAIN

What a difference one small vowel can make.........


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Cut to the quick folks ..................... no you can't steam pasta, it won't cook properly and will taste crap. Get a saucepan and boil some water there is nothing simpler.
> 
> If you don't have much room, get rid of the crud you don't need or use so you can fit basics in. Fancy gadgets like electric steamers and things to replace a kettle are all well and good but you need the basics first and they are cheaper to buy and cheaper to use.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be cooking anyway

And aside from pizza (which is about once a fortnight) I am eating healthier now



MoggyBaby said:


> The OP has enough space for 20 million mice
> 
> .


No

Anyway, bought this

FlavorStone - Buy Non-Stick Super Conductive Cookware| Thane Direct UK

24cm deep pan with lid

OH will just have to find somewhere to put it


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

loubyfrog said:


> Wow...Just WOW!!!
> 
> No Kettle,No Pans....I'm speechless.
> 
> ...


We will only use it for fresh filled pasta

Fresh filled pasta + tomato and mascarpone sauce with tuna.... YUM!!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think the big question now is did you steam your pasta? and did it work?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

redroses2106 said:


> I think the big question now is did you steam your pasta? and did it work?


No we didn't lol


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

la468 said:


> I agree with everyone else, a pan wouldn't take up loads of room at all. *Infact you could just buy the tiny ones*? You can still cook pasta in them.


Yes, the saucepans for dolls houses are really, really small and take up less than an inch of space for a whole set. They're also a bonus when on a diet too as you can't fit any food in them meaning you eat b*gger all


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> Yes, the saucepans for dolls houses are really, really small and take up less than an inch of space for a whole set. They're also a bonus when on a diet too as you can't fit any food in them meaning you eat b*gger all


:ihih: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> :ihih: :lol: :lol:


WOW!!!!! I MADE TINKS LAUGH  

That makes ME happy. Off to post on happy thread ..............

little things and all that rrr:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Things we have to eat
> 
> Tuna pasta bake
> Chicken/fish with steamed veg and sometimes sweet potatoes
> ...


Tinks, on a earlier thread you said that you eat a lot of your food with your fingers, how on earth do you eat tuna curry, please dont tell me you use your fingers for this :001_unsure:

As to pots and pans, if you only want one, go for a wok, you can cook pasta stir fries hell even fries themselves in a wok, versatile pot that it is


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

welshjet said:


> Tinks, on a earlier thread you said that you eat a lot of your food with your fingers, how on earth do you eat tuna curry, please dont tell me you use your fingers for this :001_unsure:
> 
> As to pots and pans, if you only want one, go for a wok, you can cook pasta stir fries hell even fries themselves in a wok, versatile pot that it is


Well I said I ate a lot of food with fingers not all food...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Well I said I ate a lot of food with fingers not all food...


How many forks do you have?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> How many forks do you have?


Too many

We only need one each really

Well actually no, we use spoons lol


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh geeze I can't believe this thread is still going! :lol:

Tinks what do you have in your cupboards if you don't have pans in them. 

I'm jealous at how many replies these threads get! I might starts one "how do I cook a sunday dinner without a cooker" or "how can I have a bath without water" thread to see how many replies I get. :ihih:

Also need to start naming my pans and appliances! I'm thinking bruce bread maker and tessa toaster. :lol:


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Kevin the colander

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Well I said I ate a lot of food with fingers not all food...


Very true!!

Tinks said if OH cooked a chilli or a curry they use spoons :yesnod:

How you live without a saucepan I will never know - how do you make mash??? 

I'm guessing you're gonna tell me you don't eat/like mash  :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Very true!!
> 
> Tinks said if OH cooked a chilli or a curry they use spoons :yesnod:
> 
> ...


Yeah we don't eat mash

Would rather home made oven chips or sweet potato chips


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I can't imagine how anyone cooks with a pot. We have about 20! Hubby loves to buy new pots and frying pans and we have some many different sizes. It's cool. Proper fresh cooked food made most days of the week. Fresh veg and fruit are staples in our house. 

The microwave sits sadly in the corner used only for defrosting. The kettle's life long friend is the teapot (can't have tea not made properly). We have roasting trays and baking trays and stoneware trays. We have mixing bowls and quiche dishes and pie dishes and lasagne dishes and a huge pasta bowl which holds enough for 10. 

How do you manage a healthy life style without all this stuff. And only 2 forks and only eating with a spoon? DO you never need to cut anything up?!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> How you live without a saucepan I will never know - how do you make mash???
> 
> I'm guessing you're gonna tell me you don't eat/like mash  :lol:


Nope, it ain't among the 7 or 8 things they ever eat.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Are we near 20 pages yet?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Yeah we don't eat mash
> 
> Would rather home made oven chips or sweet potato chips


Mash is healthier than chips, even oven chips. Nice to ring the changes one in a while too. Are your oven chips homemade or just home cooked?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

spid said:


> I can't imagine how anyone cooks with a pot. We have about 20! Hubby loves to buy new pots and frying pans and we have some many different sizes. It's cool. Proper fresh cooked food made most days of the week. Fresh veg and fruit are staples in our house.
> 
> The microwave sits sadly in the corner used only for defrosting. The kettle's life long friend is the teapot (can't have tea not made properly). We have roasting trays and baking trays and stoneware trays. We have mixing bowls and quiche dishes and pie dishes and lasagne dishes and a huge pasta bowl which holds enough for 10.
> 
> How do you manage a healthy life style without all this stuff. And only 2 forks and only eating with a spoon? DO you never need to cut anything up?!


We have knives



spid said:


> Mash is healthier than chips, even oven chips. Nice to ring the changes one in a while too. Are your oven chips homemade or just home cooked?


They are home made

How is mash healthier?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> Yes, the saucepans for dolls houses are really, really small and take up less than an inch of space for a whole set. They're also a bonus when on a diet too as you can't fit any food in them meaning you eat b*gger all


Aha yes but you know what type of pans I meant.  The smallest pan I have has the diameter of around 10cm.


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

Is your hob electric or gas? Just wondering how the heck you can cope if there's a power cut with the electricity (no oven, no "hot-water-heater non-kettle", no microwave)?

Can you post a picture of your kitchen? Just can't figure out how you need to find room for even one saucepan?

If you really like pasta, you really need to get a saucepan.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

It's electric

No

And I have bought one


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> it's electric
> 
> no
> 
> and i have bought one


pan...tastic.:d


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Firedog said:


> pan...tastic.:d


:lol: too funny


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

Nitas mum said:


> Is your hob electric or gas?


Go and have a look for the £18 gas bill thread, its a hoot...


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Go and have a look for the £18 gas bill thread, its a hoot...


I really don't know if I dare to look. How many pages is it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

Nitas mum said:


> I really don't know if I dare to look. How many pages is it?


Biblical!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We have knives


Wives with knives, what more could one ask?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Biblical!!!


Fabulous word Biblical is , then there's Monumental followed by ffs let's be careful here EPIC :yikes::yikes:.......... sweet


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Wives with knives, what more could one ask?


I make sure mine is only allowed the blunt ones!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Biblical!!!


Nope, sorry. EPIC!


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Biblical!!!


Thanks. Like being told "don't look now, it's a gruesome bit in the movie". yup, I went and looked. Now hold you responsible if I'm tired at work tomorrow.

Oh well, good introduction to what to expect.

Just off to cut the mains supply to the street .....


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

redroses2106 said:


> 7 pages about lack of a sauce pan :laugh:
> 
> I must try and make one of these threads sometime :lol:


Won't work: you are not passive aggressive enough.....


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

loukodi said:


> 8 Pages of posts and over 600 views all about steaming pasta and saucepans...
> 
> *Tink whats your secret?*


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Tuna + spring water
> 
> So, no


+ mercury and loads of salt


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

We can barely function without jar after jar of herbs, spices and pulses let alone without a saucepan or kettle


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

"_how many forks do you have?"_



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Too many
> 
> We only need one each really
> 
> Well actually no, we use spoons lol


They have a combination fork and spoon called a spork which would eliminate having both  You could both share one spork to make room for the new pot.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Just thinking about it, if there's not enough room for one single pan/pot, how on earth is there room to breed hamsters? :sosp:

What a load of fodder :Yawn:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

SammyJo said:


> Just thinking about it, if there's not enough room for one single pan/pot, how on earth is there room to breed hamsters? :sosp:
> 
> What a load of fodder :Yawn:


maybe the hamsters are breeding in the kitchen cupboards


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> maybe the hamsters are breeding in the kitchen cupboards


ain't that what kitchen cupboards were intended for?


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

They use to sell these on QVC and Lakeland if I remember correctly. 

Pasta cooker

Perfect cooked pasta in 8 Minutes,no dirty cooker or pots and pans to clean
Just place your pasta in the magic pasta cooker,pour boiling water from a kettle into the cooker place the lid on top and wait 8 minutes
remove the center of the lid to drain...serve

LINK: pasta cooker perfect pasta in 8 minutes no dirty cooker or pots and pans | eBay


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Can you steam pasta? NO

With my pans I have done a Cottage Pie, with cheesy mash topping, made individual summerfruit puds, and in the slow cooker rice pudding is on the go, will cook some veggies with my pans to go with said pie tonight 

My pans dont have names, I dont live off takeaways, I use my dishwasher to wash, I am not normal by a longshot but happy and contented - dont have much a need for banal attention seeking pointless threads either x


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

lisa0307 said:


> They use to sell these on QVC and Lakeland if I remember correctly.
> 
> Pasta cooker
> 
> ...


Big flaw in your idea though ---- Tink doesn't have a kettle either


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> Big flaw in your idea though ---- Tink doesn't have a kettle either


Bugger!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

What is this now, day 2, 3 or 4 of the Can Pan thread? My own pans are starting to feel neglected.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> What is this now, day 2, 3 or 4 of the Can Pan thread? My own pans are starting to feel neglected.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Tink,

Can you start a thread off of all the tuna recipes you know? I fancy trying some.

I couldn't live without my pans though , but I reclon steamed food is much healthier.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Tink,
> 
> Can you start a thread off of all the tuna recipes you know? I fancy trying some.


There's only three, it wouldn't make for a very epic thread.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> There's only three, it wouldn't make for a very epic thread.


What are they - plain tuna butty, tuna mayo butty, tuna & sweetcorn butty?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

DoodlesRule said:


> What are they - plain tuna butty, tuna mayo butty, tuna & sweetcorn butty?


Plain tuna fish samwich, steamed pasta with tuna fish, tuna fish straight from the can eaten with a spork.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I feel like I have entered the twilight zone!! 

This place is bloody crazy!!:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:











Might have tuna for dinner tonite :ihih::w00t::w00t:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

simples C&P for you guys x then we dont need to keep going over things x

*We use tin foil or eat ready meals *

must have ability to cook pasta!!

*Only time we use a bowl is if the OH makes a curry or a pasta bake

Use spoons but will try to use fingers for most part
*

*Pizza
Sandwich
Tuna wraps
Fish fingers
Quern sausages
Burgers*


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

HOW TO COOK PASTA - YouTube

Ta-dah.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Tuna's pretty expensive, isn't it? I last picked up a can about a year ago, shook my head at the price, and put it back down. :nonod:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Singing: Singing: Singing:...._and the dish ran away with the spoon_


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Summersky said:


> Tink,
> 
> Can you start a thread off of all the tuna recipes you know? I fancy trying some.
> 
> I couldn't live without my pans though , but I reclon steamed food is much healthier.


OI! stop encouraging her you! :sosp: :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

SammyJo said:


> Just thinking about it, if there's not enough room for one single pan/pot, how on earth is there room to breed hamsters? :sosp:
> 
> What a load of fodder :Yawn:


Yeah, we don't tend to keep hamsters in the kitchen 



reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> , I dont live off takeaways,


Neither do I



Summersky said:


> Tink,
> 
> Can you start a thread off of all the tuna recipes you know? I fancy trying some.
> 
> I couldn't live without my pans though , but I reclon steamed food is much healthier.


Tuna pasta bake, tuna and rice, tuna curry



Megan345 said:


> Tuna's pretty expensive, isn't it? I last picked up a can about a year ago, shook my head at the price, and put it back down. :nonod:


£1 a can we pay for the princes one


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Must admit, I'm a big fan of tinned tuna, but limit myself to one and a half cans a week.

I love tuna, boiled egg and rice all mashed up together.

Other things I do with tuna are tuna fish cakes and tuna and salad cream sandwiches, yummy...


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I am going to regret this but Tuna Curry  How, what and why, as much as I like tuna, I cannot get my head round tuna curry , so please enlighten me and share the recipe


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

LDK1 said:


> Must admit, I'm a big fan of tinned tuna, but limit myself to one and a half cans a week.
> 
> I love tuna, boiled egg and rice all mashed up together.
> 
> Other things I do with tuna are tuna fish cakes and tuna and salad cream sandwiches, yummy...


Tuna fish cakes sound nice!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Tuna fish cakes sound nice!


You need a pan to boil the potatoes


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> You need a pan to boil the potatoes


Good job I bought one then isn't it


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> Can you steam pasta? NO
> My pans dont have names, I dont live off takeaways, I use my dishwasher to wash, I am not normal by a longshot but happy and contented - dont have much a need for banal attention seeking pointless threads either x


Your pans dont have names...

Shame on you....*smh*

With the help of my PF friends I named a whole cupboard full of pans yesterday. It was very liberating I can tell you. Dont knock it...til youve tried it. I feel like I have a whole family living in the cupboard under my hob....long live the Pan family *wipes tear from eye*


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Yeah, we don't tend to keep hamsters in the kitchen
> 
> Neither do I
> 
> ...


How about tuna/sweet corn/spring onion mayo on jacket potato? (but can you steam a potato )

We have our tuna pasta 2 ways - one in a Dolmio type sauce, another stirred in mayo, again with sweet corn and spring onion.

I suppose for added excitement you can change the shape of the pasta.

Curry?


----------



## cainsian (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok tried first day of pan free cooking today. Decided on salad, how many pans can you need for that.........2  one for the new potatoes to make potato salad and one for the boiled eggs. So that would be an epic fail on the no pan policy


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Summersky said:


> How about tuna/sweet corn/spring onion mayo on jacket potato? (but can you steam a potato )
> 
> We have our tuna pasta 2 ways - one in a Dolmio type sauce, another stirred in mayo, again with sweet corn and spring onion.
> 
> ...


We have M&S tomato and mascarpone sauce with either M&S or asda béchamel sauce

Got some sauce from tesco (tomato and mascarpone) which I'm looking forward to trying


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ohhhh sounds nice ,do you have a nice bottle of wine to go with that , mmm if you dont drink ,grape juice would be lovely too, maybe save the wine for when the sofa bed arrives, know what i mean, romantic


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

We don't drink

Haven't got grad juice but we have pomegranate juice


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> "_how many forks do you have?"_
> 
> They have a combination fork and spoon called a spork which would eliminate having both  You could both share one spork to make room for the new pot.


Right, that's it now, I'm going to look on a sensible forum. I've had to shut my windows in case the neighbours think I'm cracking up 'cos I keep laughing out loud and the tears are streaming down my cheeks and my ribs are aching.
My dogs have now come and sat by my chair and are looking worriedly up at me. 
When I find a sensible forum I will recommend them to come on here to read these unbelievable threads. Absolutely hilarious.:lol:

I've got to hand it to you Tinks, considering you have such low self esteem you are very thick skinned to keep coming back for more. I can't believe I am actually in fits of laughter over PANS!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

its very good for you, pommegranite ,i like it but it makes me even more thirsty drinking it, so i cheat and put a little sugar in it ,it dosent make my mouth so dry then, have a lovely dinner


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

This thread has been a real tonic. Thanks Tinks.

Have to admit I am worried though, as I too seem to be overly pan dependent.

So what else couldn't we do without in our kitchen?

I can only open cans with my trusty can opener that I have had for decades. Don'y know what I'll do if it breaks.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Summersky said:


> This thread has been a real tonic. Thanks Tinks.
> 
> Have to admit I am worried though, as I too seem to be overly pan dependent.
> 
> ...


Can openers are terrible!

We had two and had to buy another one as the two we had were crap! One almost shredded the tin

Tuna with bits of tin can it it..... Yum :laugh:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I could not live with out a wok!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i couldnt do without a microwave ,not for cooking but for my re-heating my tea which constantly goes cold whilst im chatting on hererolleyes:


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> You need a pan to boil the potatoes


Not if you use instant mash from a packet.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

LDK1 said:


> Not if you use instant mash from a packet.


Or microwave mash


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

cainsian said:


> Ok tried first day of pan free cooking today. Decided on salad, how many pans can you need for that.........2  one for the new potatoes to make potato salad and one for the boiled eggs. So that would be an epic fail on the no pan policy


To be fair, when I have salad, I put the new potatoes and the eggs in my electric steamer :yesnod:

20 mins, and you have perfect hard boiled eggs, with no grey stuff round the yolks, and the potatoes are just right too :thumbup:

But Tinks doesn't like salad. Or eggs.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i love instant mash , and when anyone slaggs it off iabout nutritional value i get very righteous and state that it was invented for astronauts for its nutritional value. i love it with hp sause and a poached egg 

thanks Willow i didnt know you could steam eggs, great tip.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> i love instant mash , and when anyone slaggs it off iabout nutritional value i get very righteous and state that it was invented for astronauts for its nutritional value. i love it with hp sause and a poached egg
> 
> thanks Willow i didnt know you could steam eggs, great tip.


Hate the stuff, used to get it at school, all lumpy. Garlic mash with lots of butter and milk is the way to go


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> To be fair, when I have salad, I put the new potatoes and the eggs in my electric steamer :yesnod:
> 
> 20 mins, and you have perfect hard boiled eggs, with no grey stuff round the yolks, and the potatoes are just right too :thumbup:
> 
> But Tinks doesn't like salad. Or eggs.


You can steam eggs  really ?????

I wondered what an egg would be like in my dehydrator ..boiled first then dried out


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> You can steam eggs  really ?????
> 
> *I wondered what an egg would be like in my dehydrator* ..boiled first then dried out


You have a dehydrator? 

Why???? 

PS: I really am intrigued and didnt know one could buy such a thing!!!
Thinking of all the dried fruit I could make.... :drool:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> You have a dehydrator?
> 
> Why????
> 
> ...


You didn't know you could buy a dehydrator ??? Dried Mango is lush 

I dry liver, chicken , fruit for the dogs, but I'm going to have a go at making a fruit leather for us humans . Oh and beef jerky 

This is my 2nd so as I use it often thought I would buy a better quality one

http://www.ukjuicers.com/stockli-dehydrator-stainless-steel-trays?gclid=CIfixoaDybgCFQTMtAod5XQAqQ


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> You have a dehydrator?
> 
> Why????
> 
> ...


Dehydrators are awesome, I think I have the same one actually  ETA: No I don't, I have the Andrew James one.

I do fruit, tinned and fresh, and liver and kidney for the dogs 

Not sure if I fancy dehydrated egg though, sounds like war time rations :bored:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Megan345 said:


> Dehydrators are awesome, I think I have the same one actually  ETA: No I don't, I have the Andrew James one.
> 
> I do fruit, tinned and fresh, and liver and kidney for the dogs
> 
> Not sure if I fancy dehydrated egg though, sounds like war time rations :bored:


That was my first one, but all the trays broke


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> That was my first one, but all the trays broke


Aw  I thought they seemed a bit flimsy, I haven't used mine a huge amount so I guess I've been lucky so far.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheers - bookmarked that, thanks 

Oh, and I forgot to answer you - yes you chuck an egg in a steamer (in the shell obviously  ) and get perfect hard boiled eggs :thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Cheers - bookmarked that, thanks
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to answer you - yes you chuck an egg in a steamer (in the shell obviously  ) and get perfect hard boiled eggs :thumbup:


Cats would enjoy some dried chicken...or some dried spats...mind the house did stink for days :001_unsure:

Dried mushrooms, garlic, chillies ....the dehydrator is just .....EPIC


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

love this, could you do sun dried tomatoes, well without the sun, and then add olive oil herbs?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> love this, could you do sun dried tomatoes, well without the sun, and then add olive oil herbs?


Yep 

Make Your Own Sun-Dried Tomatoes: Oven, Dehydrator, Or Sun Recipe - Food.com - 263929


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I love sun dried tomatoes!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I love sun dried tomatoes!


Don't think I have ever tried them ...perhaps it another one to try,now I have tried the olives


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sun-dried tomatoes :drool:

I know what D is getting for his birthday next month - he likes gadgets :yesnod: :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> Don't think I have ever tried them ...perhaps it another one to try,now I have tried the olives


Definitely try them!

I love trying new food, can still remember trying jalapeños for the first time.......... My stomach doesn't like me but my god I love em :laugh:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ooooh - if you can dry tomatoes and herbs, you could make your own pesto at a fraction of the price!!! *looks up pesto recipes* 

I have _never_ been so excited over a gadget before :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh god pesto, don't get me started on pesto :laugh:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Ooooh - if you can dry tomatoes and herbs, you could make your own pesto at a fraction of the price!!! *looks up pesto recipes*
> 
> I have _never_ been so excited over a gadget before :lol:


I find myself like a crazed women now ..lookin at the reduced stuff in the local coop ...Especially the liver "

You have soooooooo got to have one : )


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I've seen food dehydrators at the goodwill store and have been tempted to get one. That I would have to make room for. Between the meat grinder, blender, food processor, slow cooker & toaster - no microwave though - I am running out of space for any more appliances. However, there is _always_ room for one more pan.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> Yep
> 
> Make Your Own Sun-Dried Tomatoes: Oven, Dehydrator, Or Sun Recipe - Food.com - 263929


bookmarked, thanks , excited now too , it will probably wear off when i see the price of much wanted/needed gadget,...xmas is coming though


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

TT , everyone gone to the kitchen i think, all this talk of food, healthy food ,yummy,italian food,and dried things to store and snack on ,.....i ll be back soon......


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> ...*xmas is coming though*


 Oh shut up  Not one of those people that starts thinking of xmas in July. December is when it's coming. I can't think further ahead than what I shall cook for dinner. :yesnod:

Check out what Connie Casserole cooked up.... Hot TUNA!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

connie is a clever girl,looks tasty and lots left over for later or freezing or are you having guests?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> connie is a clever girl,looks tasty and lots left over for later or freezing or are you having guests?


Nope, no guests and I ain't Connie - at least tonight anyway.  But that's what I would do, lurve leftovers. I might make breakfast for dinner, but won't be eating for at least an hour anyway so haven't thought about it much.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Nope, no guests and I ain't Connie - at least tonight anyway.  But that's what I would do, lurve leftovers. I might make breakfast for dinner, but won't be eating for at least an hour anyway so haven't thought about it much.


Brinner!!

Is it sad that we have planned our last night in America for a chain hotel (Candlewood Suites, love it, they supply popcorn!) opposite the IHOP? We've also planned the route so we can hit Crackerbarrell at least once and IHOP a few times.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Your delivery thread was shut before I could reply!

Tink I am pleased for you about your pan but think you over exaggerate, well making it up really, on the leaving alone issues. 

My niece is both physically and mentally handicapped she cannot do anything at all - nothing she cannot walk, talk, feed or bath she is like a baby but my sister can leave her to answer the door, go to the toilet, bathe etc as she would either be in her wheelchair or in bed


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Your delivery thread was shut before I could reply!
> 
> Tink I am pleased for you about your pan but think you over exaggerate, well making it up really, on the leaving alone issues.
> 
> My niece is both physically and mentally handicapped she cannot do anything at all - nothing she cannot walk, talk, feed or bath she is like a baby but my sister can leave her to answer the door, go to the toilet, bathe etc as she would either be in her wheelchair or in bed


But you know, as we all do, that Tinks is different from everyone else and even more special than everyone else.

Unique in every sense of the word!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Its just silly saying something like that, if you cannot be left alone ever for even one second you basically require around the clock care, you would need to employ an additional carer to sit and watch you at night - or whenever your boyfriend has a kip in case something happened to you whilst he was asleep


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Someone who can't be left alone and needs round the clock care would not be reliant on just one carer. What happened when he walked out a few weeks ago? Tinks didn't immediately die did she, so she must be able to survive at least a few mins without him.

And just what is wrong? - I have hyper mobility, and CFS and back problems but I don't have a career.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Someone who can't be left alone and needs round the clock care would not be reliant on just one carer. *What happened when he walked out a few weeks ago? *Tinks didn't immediately die did she, so she must be able to survive at least a few mins without him.
> 
> And just what is wrong? - I have hyper mobility, and CFS and back problems but I don't have a career.


must have missed that bit..fill me in.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

He walked out and came back - that was all we were told.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> He walked out and came back - that was all we were told.


He came back ..


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> He came back ..


no he escaped and despite the terrible disabilities she some how got the strength to hunt him down and shot him with a tranquiliser dart then dragged him back to the newly secured flat if that ain't love I don't know what is :001_tt1:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I think we all know the only thing truly wrong with Tink is all mental. 

Her poor fella wouldn't be able to go for a ****, shower or anything but not so long back she said they both work from home, so what happens when he's busy doing his job? 

Her attitude in everything thread when suggestions are made is can't or wont, it's all mental, made up for attention because obviously she's not getting enough from her 24/7 carer boyfriend.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

redroses2106 said:


> no he escaped and despite the terrible disabilities she some how got the strength to hunt him down and shot him with a tranquiliser dart then dragged him back to the newly secured flat if that ain't love I don't know what is :001_tt1:


Nah he was walloped over the head with the Pan , dragged by his hair back to the lobby of the flats , where the "Consierge" awaited and assisted by summoning the lift , a few skyward seconds later , harmony and joy were once again restored at Tink Towers


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Brinner!!
> 
> Is it sad that we have planned our last night in America for a chain hotel (Candlewood Suites, love it, they supply popcorn!) opposite the IHOP? We've also planned the route so we can hit Crackerbarrell at least once and IHOP a few times.


Oh you're going to have all those wonderful restaurants from D.C. to Chicago to choose from.  I LOVE Crackerbarrell! When I traveled for my job I always scoped out the Crackerbarrells along the route. There aren't as many of them out here in the western US, only one that I know of in the Denver area. My favourite thing about them is their gift store with all the old fashioned candies and other fun stuff. You used to be able to get a book on tape at one restaurant, and return it to another Crackerbarrell hundreds of miles away.

I imagine Candlewood Suites has pans in their kitchenettes. You could eat in, lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> I find myself like a crazed women now ..lookin at the reduced stuff in the local coop ...Especially the liver "


All liver needs is some good onion gravy and mash. Fer gawds sake woman!!!
:lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

This thread is forking hilarious  I really can't believe it's still going! Every time I have a bad day I'm going reread this thread.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Oh you're going to have all those wonderful restaurants from D.C. to Chicago to choose from.  I LOVE Crackerbarrell! When I traveled for my job I always scoped out the Crackerbarrells along the route. There aren't as many of them out here in the western US, only one that I know of in the Denver area. My favourite thing about them is their gift store with all the old fashioned candies and other fun stuff. You used to be able to get a book on tape at one restaurant, and return it to another Crackerbarrell hundreds of miles away.
> 
> I imagine Candlewood Suites has pans in their kitchenettes. You could eat in, lol.


We did one road trip where we barely saw an IHOP or Crackerbarrell. It was AWFUL! Candlewood Suites have multiple pannage and an honesty shop plus a laundrette which we had to use to get rid of the GSW before flying home last time. There's a gym, too, but I ain't going there!


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Now people... what is the best way to pack pans and assorted implements in a box for moving? I seem to have amassed quite a number, don't know how people manage with one


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Megan345 said:


> Now people... what is the best way to pack pans and assorted implements in a box for moving? I seem to have amassed quite a number, don't know how people manage with one


Throw them all out .... pans are so last week....

You just need a steamer ....:w00t:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Megan345 said:


> Now people... what is the best way to pack pans and assorted implements in a box for moving? I seem to have amassed quite a number, don't know how people manage with one


Oooohhhh this could get interesting lol ...... I too shall be moving ( yet again) very soon , i usually do the traditional thing and stack n pack in boxes , then scribble kitchen on the side of said box.... The last 2 times i have moved i used removal people ( i have to stand over them like a hawk ) , so now i'm thinking i will hire a mule or two , perhaps a camel , or even put a yoke around my neck , and do the blimming job myself 

I don't want this move to be EPIC , just simple and relaxed so i'm going to see how things PAN out in the next few wks  ... then take it from there ... hope your move goes smoothly , btw this thread is flippin PANTASTIC :devil::devil:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Well apparently Polly Pan arrived, but not without incident. Her arrival was thread worthy in and of itself for all the drama that ensued. My question is, why haven't we heard anymore about Polly?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Well apparently Polly Pan arrived, but not without incident. Her arrival was thread worthy in and of itself for all the drama that ensued. My question is, why haven't we heard anymore about Polly?


Still looking for the 'on' switch...


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Well apparently Polly Pan arrived, but not without incident. Her arrival was thread worthy in and of itself for all the drama that ensued. My question is, why haven't we heard anymore about Polly?


Coz she's putting the kettle on TT derrrrr


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I thought it might be 'cause they were too busy getting the delivery guy fired.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

*Advance notice!!!

Ban the Pan Day .. Friday 26th July!!!

Followed by Tuna Day on the 27th *


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

tincan said:


> Oooohhhh this could get interesting lol ...... I too shall be moving ( yet again) very soon , i usually do the traditional thing and stack n pack in boxes , then scribble kitchen on the side of said box....


I can't do that! Because... I am a very special person, with very special reasons of my own. But I can't tell you.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I wonder if the Steamer is a Screamer :yikes: My dear MIL ( RIP) had a screamer in the kitchen used to yell it's head off when it got hot  A letter from the local council soon put paid to the amorous rice pud :wink:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Megan345 said:


> I can't do that! Because... I am a very special person, with very special reasons of my own. But I can't tell you.


I know tis a secret sshhhh , do you like photography ???? I can't stop laffin here  ..... Behave lmfao :devil::devil:


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't understand why so many on here don't just simply put the OP on ignore, her threads obviously wind you up yet you keep the threads going and all jump in together to crack jokes and poke fun at her. 
Surely if those who dislike her threads stopped commenting on them she would stop posting as there wouldn't be any point anymore... but that wouldn't be as much fun.... 

Bullying is bullying full stop.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

IrishEyes said:


> I don't understand why so many on here don't just simply put the OP on ignore, her threads obviously wind you up yet you keep the threads going and all jump in together to crack jokes and poke fun at her.
> Surely if those who dislike her threads stopped commenting on them she would stop posting as there wouldn't be any point anymore... but that wouldn't be as much fun....
> 
> Bullying is bullying full stop.


It isn't bullying, she loves the attention. She'd have left long ago otherwise, and there wouldn't be all these other threads in a similar vein spread over the Internet. If you can feed a troll and have fun with it, why not? Best of both worlds!


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Megan345 said:


> It isn't bullying, she loves the attention. She'd have left long ago otherwise, and there wouldn't be all these other threads in a similar vein spread over the Internet. If you can feed a troll and have fun with it, why not? Best of both worlds!


So ganging up on someone on each and every thread, searching google for history and then re-posting that history and even images of that person isn't bullying simply because you believe that person to be a troll?

Perhaps she does love the attention, perhaps she is a troll... so just put her on ignore?

What I could see on the previous thread that was closed was like feeding time at the zoo. Yes she replied but does that really excuse all the hounding and new threads created with the sole intent of poking fun? 
I'm really shocked that so many who claim to hate bullying, do just that yet can't see it as such.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

'The only thing worse than being talked about is not being talked about.'


Oscar Wilde


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

IrishEyes said:


> So ganging up on someone on each and every thread, searching google for history and then re-posting that history and even images of that person isn't bullying simply because you believe that person to be a troll?
> 
> Perhaps she does love the attention, perhaps she is a troll... so just put her on ignore?
> 
> ...


I think this is one where we'll have to agree to disagree (or not, it's up to you) because we obviously have different views on what bullying is. If a troll gets trolled back, I don't think that is bullying.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Have to say I am not a fan of google scandal mongering...wouldnt get involved in that. 

A light hearted bit of banter is not bullying imho ...


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Irish eyes

In no way am I a bully.

I am - or was - just enjoying the thread. Am completely unaware of any history here- naively maybe - just thought we were having a gentle little banter.

So Tinks, if anything I say here upsets, I apologise - that's not what I'm about. 

It just made me smile.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

The Tuna thread is *not* about poking fun at anyone.  This thread had some funny tuna banter, and everyone seems to have an opinion on tuna so I thought it would be fun to have a tuna thread. Some people wanted tuna recipes on this thread.

I supported Tink in the kindle debacle and have other times, hopefully she realizes most of this is just silly banter arising from her having a thread about not having a single pan in the house other than dearly departed Carl.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Your delivery thread was shut before I could reply!
> 
> Tink I am pleased for you about your pan but think you over exaggerate, well making it up really, on the leaving alone issues.
> 
> My niece is both physically and mentally handicapped she cannot do anything at all - nothing she cannot walk, talk, feed or bath she is like a baby but my sister can leave her to answer the door, go to the toilet, bathe etc as she would either be in her wheelchair or in bed


Answering the door is a lot different than having to leave the flat though (see below)



DoodlesRule said:


> Its just silly saying something like that, if you cannot be left alone ever for even one second you basically require around the clock care, you would need to employ an additional carer to sit and watch you at night - or whenever your boyfriend has a kip in case something happened to you whilst he was asleep


You missed the point

When I said can't be left alone I mean completely alone as in boyfriend not in the flat at all

If he's in the flat in another room I can shout if I need him



spid said:


> Someone who can't be left alone and needs round the clock care would not be reliant on just one carer. What happened when he walked out a few weeks ago? Tinks didn't immediately die did she, so she must be able to survive at least a few mins without him.
> 
> And just what is wrong? - I have hyper mobility, and CFS and back problems but I don't have a career.


He didn't walk out



Megan345 said:


> It isn't bullying, she loves the attention. She'd have left long ago otherwise, and there wouldn't be all these other threads in a similar vein spread over the Internet. If you can feed a troll and have fun with it, why not? Best of both worlds!


Why should I leave? Why should I let bullies drive me away

I was bullied at school and I didn't change school so why should I leave here


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> why should I leave here


So, how many forums have you banned from for 'trolling' then? Seems like a lot...


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Whitesnake - Here I Go Again lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

tincan said:


> Whitesnake - Here I Go Again lyrics - YouTube


TUNE!!! AHH!!!
:lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> So, how many forums have you banned from for 'trolling' then? Seems like a lot...


I'm not banned. From any because I'm not a troll


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

tincan said:


> Whitesnake - Here I Go Again lyrics - YouTube


It was starting to wind down a bit...


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Cosmopolitan ...... ooohh errrr


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm not banned. From any because I'm not a troll


tut tut ...... be honest tinks


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm not banned. From any because I'm not a troll


Of course...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Oooohhhh this could get interesting lol ...... I too shall be moving ( yet again) very soon , i usually do the traditional thing and stack n pack in boxes , then scribble kitchen on the side of said box.... The last 2 times i have moved i used removal people ( i have to stand over them like a hawk ) , so now i'm thinking i will hire a mule or two , perhaps a camel , or even put a yoke around my neck , and do the blimming job myself
> 
> I don't want this move to be EPIC , just simple and relaxed so i'm going to see how things PAN out in the next few wks  ... then take it from there ... hope your move goes smoothly , btw this thread is flippin PANTASTIC :devil::devil:


What have you been on tonight lolol.:lol:


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm not banned. From any because I'm not a troll


Thanks for my first red rep troll 

oh and for calling me an idiot. :laugh:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

tincan said:


> tut tut ...... be honest tinks


I am being

I'm not currently banned from any forum

And I've never been banned for trolling, arguing yes, being nasty yes, trolling no


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> What have you been on tonight lolol.:lol:


Hello my sane , intelligent lovely ...... Nowt lol .... Past few days in here ( gen chat ) have brought out my darkside ...... nah to be honest just avin a laugh , enjoying a bit of humour from like minded folk  Hows you Sara ? Pics of molls at the wknd she is fab ..... but a cow at the same time xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

These threads are getting beyond a joke now. I really do not want to close any more


----------

